# Feed?



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

So I was wondering if I was feeding my goats right. We feed a ratio of 4 corn 1 boer goat pellets and 1 oats?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Type and age of goats? Lactating or pregnant? How much of that mixture do they get per day and what else are they eating (hay type etc)? 

On first review, I would say that's way too much phosphorus from the corn.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Meat goats. Just kidded. 1 cup. Hay and water. Do you have a better ratio I could try?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Can to much phosphorus hurt them?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Spades said:


> Meat goats. Just kidded. 1 cup. Hay and water. Do you have a better ratio I could try?


What type of hay?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Spades said:


> Can to much phosphorus hurt them?


Less concerning in female goats... but you never want "too much" of anything. You want a balance for optimal health.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

A mixture of grassy and stems. Its what we feed our dairy cows.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Do you have a better ration I could try?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I would feed 0 corn. I would do 1 to 1 goat pellets and alfalfa pellets. And one part oats if she seems to need energy. The “mixture of grassy and stems” doesn’t help us at all. Is it a grass hay (Timothy, orchard) or is it a legume hay (alfalfa)?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Your entire diet should be at least 2:1 calcium to phosphorus. Even for females. Urinary Calculi can happen in females but much more so in males. So your corn and your oats are much higher in phosphorus and the goat pellets are probably balanced. So you are making it super high in phosphorus.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> I would feed 0 corn. I would do 1 to 1 goat pellets and alfalfa pellets. And one part oats if she seems to need energy. The "mixture of grassy and stems" doesn't help us at all. Is it a grass hay (Timothy, orchard) or is it a legume hay (alfalfa)?


We grow our own hay and it is a mixture of alfalfa and grass. The ration is for all of our goats.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Your entire diet should be at least 2:1 calcium to phosphorus. Even for females. Urinary Calculi can happen in females but much more so in males. So your corn and your oats are much higher in phosphorus and the goat pellets are probably balanced. So you are making it super high in phosphorus.


So should I cut down on the corn like maybe 3 corn 1 pellets 1 oats?????


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

O corn, because it is very fattening. The problem is not just the phosphorus, but the non-nutritive sugar from the corn. If you look at the pellets you are feeding, I'll bet there is plenty of corn in that already.

You might like this feed
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/purina-textured-stocker-grower-50-lb?solr=1&cm_vc=-10005

I like a combination of oats and alfalfa pellets myself.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

mariarose said:


> O corn, because it is very fattening. The problem is not just the phosphorus, but the non-nutritive sugar from the corn. If you look at the pellets you are feeding, I'll bet there is plenty of corn in that already.
> 
> You might like this feed
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/purina-textured-stocker-grower-50-lb?solr=1&cm_vc=-10005
> ...


I think oats and alfalfa pellets sounds like a good idea for the OP. Again, 0 corn!!!!!!!!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Spades said:


> So should I cut down on the corn like maybe 3 corn 1 pellets 1 oats?????


Corn does absolutely nothing for the health of your goat.


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

To be redundant corn is no good!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Ill skip the corn part its been covered, ours eat some of it buts more or less for deer. We use Oats and medicated pellets, combined with bermuda grass hay. however this is for pygmy and nigis.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Ok so NO corn got it!!!!! would it be better to feed just our Boer goat pellets and some oats and hay?? This is for Meat goats and they all have kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That would be fine but I would add more alfalfa in some way. Whether more alfalfa in the hay or alfalfa pellets.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

Now I'm worried:ahh: . 

I hope I'm feeding my 2 pygmies right. Bonnie and Clyde each receive 1 cup of Purina goat feed and free choice hay daily. Should I be giving alfalfa pellets? How much? How often? Do they need a salt lick? I also used to give sunflower seeds. Should I still be giving them that? 

It has been a while I'm still rusty on the basics.:bonk:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Duchesse said:


> Now I'm worried:ahh: .
> 
> I hope I'm feeding my 2 pygmies right. Bonnie and Clyde each receive 1 cup of Purina goat feed and free choice hay daily. Should I be giving alfalfa pellets? How much? How often? Do they need a salt lick? I also used to give sunflower seeds. Should I still be giving them that?
> 
> It has been a while I'm still rusty on the basics.:bonk:


They need loose minerals, not salt. But salt blocks are good to offer along with minerals. I personally cannot feed alfalfa pellets as I have hard well water and it would be way too much calcium. I make up for the no alfalfa by (obviously having well water) and giving some kelp which is very high in calcium.

I can't really tell you what you NEED as it's individualized.

Do you have well water?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

The sunflower seeds are a nice treat


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Spades said:


> Ok so NO corn got it!!!!! would it be better to feed just our Boer goat pellets and some oats and hay?? This is for Meat goats and they all have kids.


That sounds good but with alfalfa pellets as well.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> That would be fine but I would add more alfalfa in some way. Whether more alfalfa in the hay or alfalfa pellets.


Thank you so much!! Since I am still a newbie where can I buy some?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Spades said:


> Thank you so much!! Since I am still a newbie where can I buy some?


Almost anywhere. TSC should have it.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Duchesse said:


> Now I'm worried:ahh: .
> 
> I hope I'm feeding my 2 pygmies right. Bonnie and Clyde each receive 1 cup of Purina goat feed and free choice hay daily. Should I be giving alfalfa pellets? How much? How often? Do they need a salt lick? I also used to give sunflower seeds. Should I still be giving them that?
> 
> It has been a while I'm still rusty on the basics.:bonk:


LOL Mine are names Bonnie and Clyde as well.

They get big portion of Bermuda in the morning, they also will get a fruit of some kind now a days. 
For supper they get cup of oats, cup of pellets, usually more hay. I give them free range pro manna, and then they both have a sweet block. Berry Buck for Clyde, and a salt/mineral block for Bonnie. and they get mountain water.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Sorry another quick question !! Does corn make them have feet problem?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I dont think so - mostly it throws off the 2 to 1 balance. Which for bucks is a little more dangerous


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadCatX said:


> I dont think so - mostly it throws off the 2 to 1 balance. Which for bucks is a little more dangerous


Ok didn't now for sure.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Almost anywhere. TSC should have it.


Where is that located?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Corn most definitely can cause hoof issues. Anything taken to excess can, including Alfalfa. 

What feed stores do you have in your area?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Never mind!! F and F has those pellets


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

TSC = Tractor Supply Company


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Corn most definitely can cause hoof issues. Anything taken to excess can, including Alfalfa.
> 
> What feed stores do you have in your area?


Farm and Fleet and TSC


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

MadCatX said:


> TSC = Tractor Supply Company


Thx I feel so dumb not knowing where that was


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Which is better Alfalfa pellets or cubes???


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Spades said:


> Which is better Alfalfa pellets or cubes???


Pellets only.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

OK


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

THX


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

The cubes are hard for them to eat (literally). They are much bigger and are really meant for horses, and cows too. If you break them up, sure, you could probably use them for goats, but why go through all that trouble... Pellets are the way to go.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If you have regular, baled, hay available, then pellets are better. If you can't get hay, then there are such things as mini cubes that my goats handle fine, but standard sized goats can handle the normal sized cubes, but they'll waste some.

Hay and leaf forage is always best as the primary feed.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

I have city water. So it seems I'll need minerals and alfalfa pellets. What's the difference between the salt/mineral block and Clyde's Berry Buck? :shrug:
Do they need a sweet lick?:upset:
What is pro manna? what is it for? :ahh:

Are you feeding regular Quaker oats?:imok:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Duchesse said:


> I have city water. So it seems I'll need minerals and alfalfa pellets. What's the difference between the salt/mineral block and Clyde's Berry Buck? :shrug:
> Do they need a sweet lick?:upset:
> What is pro manna? what is it for? :ahh:
> 
> Are you feeding regular Quaker oats?:imok:


They need loose minerals. Not a block. Something like Purina Wind and Rain or Sweetlix Meat Maker 16:8. Salt blocks and other blocks can be given, but are not suitable as a sole source. Goats have very soft tongues, they cannot get the nutrients out easily enough.

Just try the alfalfa pellets and see how it goes. Watch their condition and adjust if needed.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Duchesse said:


> I have city water. So it seems I'll need minerals and alfalfa pellets. What's the difference between the salt/mineral block and Clyde's Berry Buck? :shrug:
> Do they need a sweet lick?:upset:
> What is pro manna? what is it for? :ahh:
> 
> Are you feeding regular Quaker oats?:imok:


No we grow our own oats since we also have COWS!!!!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Now, don't stress, this isn't life or death!


Duchesse said:


> I'll need minerals and alfalfa pellets.


You'll always need minerals. There are many, many mineral threads. Alfalfa will depend on your goals and the rest of the diet.


Duchesse said:


> What's the difference between the salt/mineral block and Clyde's Berry Buck?


Berry Buck is an expensive thing you don't really need. The mineral salt block is fine for everyone. My goats enjoy the different flavours at a change of taste from time to time.


Duchesse said:


> Do they need a sweet lick?


No.


Duchesse said:


> What is pro manna? what is it for?


Manna Pro is a brand. Manna Pro is also shorthand for their particular goat minerals. pro manna is a mistake in typing.


Duchesse said:


> Are you feeding regular Quaker oats?


LOL. You can, but it is expensive and not particularly great for goats. We are speaking of whole oats, with the hull. Most feed stores will have them.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

We feed corn to stretch out our pellets and that, so can new keep doing that if we feed MORE HAY???


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Spades said:


> No we grow our own oats since we also have COWS!!!!!


Do you also grow your own corn? If so, and that is why you want to feed corn, that is a little different. If you have the ability to cut your entire corn plant and dry them in shocks so the cattle and the goats can eat the entire plant, that is much healthier than just feeding the corn kernels. Much healthier and cheaper, but it takes a different thinking/processing plan.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Spades said:


> We feed corn to stretch out our pellets and that, so can new keep doing that if we feed MORE HAY???


I don't know how you can feed more hay than free choice?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Investigate cutting your corn in the early milk stage and allowing them to dry in shocks, and then chopping. That is the very best way to feed corn, where you get some nutrition in with that sugar.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Investigate cutting your corn in the early milk stage and allowing them to dry in shocks, and then chopping. That is the very best way to feed corn, where you get some nutrition in with that sugar.


Do you mean cornsilage?? Which is fermented chopped corn.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

No, that isn't what I meant. Unless you are extremely knowledgeable about what you are doing, you should not feed silage to goats. I meant dried, as I said.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

K


----------



## AndersonAcresBoerGoats (Feb 15, 2019)

We feed free choice hay, and loose minerals. We make a custom mix feed- two parts sweet feed, 1 part of Alfalfa pellets, sunflower seeds, whole oats. We feed twice a day for our Boer goats.


----------

